# Hydraulic lifter project



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello all again. 
So I've got this wonderful car and have managed to fix quite a few things....
There are however a couple problems left. The next one I want to tackle involves the slight ticking at startup on a cold morning or after a particularily harsh autocross run.
This is a 1987 Audi 5000s quattro 2.3l non-turbo 5 cylinder 10 valve, running of bosch jectronic (cis) with 150,000 miles and completely stock and original. 
I'm under the impression that this is due to sticky/clogged hydraulic lifters and am quite prepared to replace them. Simply pull belt, cam and lifters, swap in new and reverse...maybe not quite that simple but you get the gist of it.
Anyway, my question to you, the board of experts, is to wether this is going to actually fix my problem or not?
My second question is in the parts. I have managed to find a supplier (not really that hard) but they only list one part. So are the lifters for the intake valves and exhaust valves the same?








http://www.autohausaz.com/sear...ifter
If so then are there any particular problems I should be aware of. I'm thinking the parts I'll need are 
10 lifters
1 valve cover gasket
1 belt
2 tubes assembly grease (though I've done this just lubing up the lifters)
1 torque wrench
I have the rest of the tools (pretty basic there) as well as the factory repair manuals.
Any advise or experience is welcome...except for telling me to go to the shop for it. I am a licensed diesel mechanic and really don't feel like wasting money on this.
Frankie


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

sounds like you pretty much have the idea...but replace the water pump and tensioner while the TB is off, if you haven't already done so. The accessory belts as well. I wanna say that 034motorsport.com has lightweight lifters and high performance valve springs and retainers, if that's your thing, but I could be wrong.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Hydraulic lifter project (frankinstyn)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3153001
dude is selling a set of lifters and a sport cam...


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_sounds like you pretty much have the idea...but replace the water pump and tensioner while the TB is off, if you haven't already done so.

Why replace the waterpump? This engine runs extremely cool as it is. Good idea with the tensioner though. I suppose that wouldn't be too expensive.

_Quote »_ The accessory belts as well. I wanna say that 034motorsport.com has lightweight lifters and high performance valve springs and retainers, if that's your thing, but I could be wrong.

Wasn't really looking at any upgrades in performance. Not really any need. I also wanted to make this a quick job. If I have to pull the springs and retainers it'll be more work that I really need to do. I'm already quite happy with the stock performance and don't plan on keeping this car long enough to really make it fast.
My next car will 'hopefully' be a late 90's audi a4 or a6. One with the v6 2.8 and quattro.

_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3153001
dude is selling a set of lifters and a sport cam...

Hmmm.... tempting since I'll be pulling the cam anyway but again as above, I don't want to really tear into the springs and such and with a cam with that much lift and duration I think I'd have to put in better springs.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Hydraulic lifter project (frankinstyn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankinstyn* »_or after a particularily harsh autocross run.

The baffled 7A oil pan could help you in this department.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Hydraulic lifter project (yodasfro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yodasfro* »_The baffled 7A oil pan could help you in this department.

You think so? Never thought of that. I'm gonna have to find one of those!


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: Hydraulic lifter project (frankinstyn)*

Or you could simply put in a windage tray from the later 20vt engines.
I put one in my 5ktq. Bolts right in and all you need is to sandwich it between 2 oil pan gaskets.
The 272 cam would be a good upgrade on your N/A 10v. 
Oh to answer your question from earlier: the intake and exhaust lifters are all the same.
Steve


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Hydraulic lifter project (Steve Angry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Angry* »_Or you could simply put in a windage tray from the later 20vt engines.
I put one in my 5ktq. Bolts right in and all you need is to sandwich it between 2 oil pan gaskets.
The 272 cam would be a good upgrade on your N/A 10v. 
Oh to answer your question from earlier: the intake and exhaust lifters are all the same.
Steve

I'll probably simply puchase a baffle as there aren't any 5ktq in the nearby auto wrechers. Fortunately there are a couple non-turbo 2wd 5k's and one with a very nice leather interior. I'll probably be pulling that and putting this one back in my brothers as I like that one better and my brother now wants a leather interior. As long as I don't have to pay for it I don't mind!
I am tempted with the camshaft upgrade but money is a limiting factor right now. Incredibly cheap to simply replace the lifter and worry about the camshaft later. The great thing is with these hydraulic lifters its really easy to swap out the cam.
And thanks for the answer to my question.


----------

